# Trouble with Dcc conversion



## 505trains (Oct 20, 2012)

I just set up my first Dcc track and have run a Dcc engine on it but now I have athearn Dcc ready engine that I just put a mrc decoder in and when I turn it on it moves in reverse slowly even with the throttle down, when I change directions to forward it doesn't move at all. The sound works good but does ist doesn't move. Any suggestions?


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

It could be that the decoder is in the wrong way round - try turning it 180 and see what happens then.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Never used MRC. Have you checked all the CV'S? Did you try a "factory reset just in case? 

Could also be a faulty decoder. Did you contact MRC or check one of their forums?


----------

